# Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?



## Süddeutscher (3. Dez. 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

nach der Hausrenovierung ist bei mir nun der Garten ander Reihe und da ich schon immer eine Wasserratte war soll ein Schwimmteich integriert werden.
Ich habe auch schon einiges zu dem Thema gelesen, aber so richtig konkret wird es irgendwie nirgends.

Leider steht mir nur eine relativ schmale dafür aber recht lange Fläche zur Verfügung, sodass der Schwimmbereich ca. 14 m lang und 3 bis 4,50m breit werden soll (bei einer Teife von 1,80m).

In der Folge habe ich mich auch an einen rennomierten Schwimmteichbauer bzw Landschaftsgärtner gewandt und mir ein Angebot auf bluebase Grundlage für die Anlage unterbreiten lassen.
Wohlgemerkt ohne Aushub und betonieren des Schwimmbereichs sollen immer noch rund 40.000€ anfallen, wobei alleine die Filterschichten weit über 10.000€ kosten sollen.

Meine Fragen sind nun folgende:
- hat jeman Erfahrungen mit diesem bluebase System und taugt das was?
-ist der Preis realistisch?
- Was habt ihr so für eure Scheimmteiche ausgegeben (möglichst getrennt nach Material und Arbeitskosten)?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Süddeutscher


----------



## laolamia (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

hallo!

ich hab zwar kein schwimmteich, aber 40000€ oder 800000 in echtem geld erscheint mir doch etwas hoch.

wobei natuerlich wie immer nach oben keine grenzen sind 
aber eigenlich denke ich mit der haelfte soltest du gut auskommen.

gruss lao
ps.: keine ahnung welcher teich es war, meine frage nach dem preis wurde mit "etwa ein mittelklassewagen" beantwortet 

ich hab mich mal auf die suche gemacht, es war der teich von thias, 11€ 500h eigenleistung
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

Was ist denn dann in dem ANgebot enthalten ? 
Ausbaggern und Betonieren sind doch mal zwei ganz wesentliche Punkte.

@Lao 500 Stunden Eigenleistung sind natuerlich eine erhebliche Ersparnis 

@sueddeutscher, ich denke das bluebase Prinzip kennt hier kaum einer. Kannst Du aus Deiner Sicht kurz und knapp das Prinzip beschreiben ? 
Was fuer Filterschichten kommen zum Einsatz ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Süddeutscher (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

Hallo miteinander,

toll daß man hier so schnell Antworten bekommt:

Was in diesem bluebase System tatsächlich als Filter verwendet wird ist mir noch etwas unklar - wie gesagt ich bin blutiger Neuling, aber ich habe mal einen Link eingefügt. http://www.bluebase5.com/de/pages.php?page_id=101
Sicher ist, daß das bluebase System eine Weiterentwicklung des Teichmeister Systems ist. (www.teichmeister.de)


Im Angebot enthalten sind 
- Formen der Pflanzstufen
- liefern und verschweißen der Teichfolie
- liefern und Einbau der Pumpe(n) und Drainagen
- liefern und Einbau einer Quelle mit Findlingen
- liefern und Einbau der Filterschichten aus diversen Kiesen etc
- Gestaltung der Uferzonen
- liefern und EInbau der Pflanzen
- Einstiegshilfe
- leider habe ich das ANgebot im Moment nicht dabei, aber ich denke die wesentlichen Punkte sind enthalten.

Grüße Süddeutscher


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

Die beiden Links sind im wesentlichen voll lauter Werbephrasen, deswegen wollt ich ja von Dir hören, was sich für Dich bei diesem Teichsystem von anderen Schwimmteichsystemen abhebt. Das jeder Lieferant sein System lobt ist klar, aber was bewegt Dich so zu planen ? 

Wolf


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*



> liefern und Einbau einer Quelle mit Findlingen
> 
> Gestaltung der Uferzonen
> - liefern und EInbau der Pflanzen
> ...



Hallo

Ich denke, wenn du dich hier gründlich beliest und durchfragst bei Unklarheiten könntest du diese Posten schonmal in Eigenleistung erbringen.
Spart sicher eine Menge und man hat den Vorteil, daß man seine ganz eigenen kreativen Ideen realisieren kann.
Zum anderen kosten meistens die Arbeitsstunden richtig dickes Geld und man muß ja nicht alles auf einen Streich komplett fertig haben . ( betreffs Ufergestaltung zB) Zumal alles Neuangelegte anfangs so oder so halt  neu angelegt aussieht, bis  alles etwas eingewachsen ist.


Gruß Ulla


----------



## Iris S. (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

Hallo,

in unserem neuen Teich ist ein ähnliches System eingebaut - durchströmter Kies-/Pflanzenfilter mit Drainage und Pumpe, Bachlauf. Wir hatten auch einen Landschaftsgärtner beauftragt, der schwerpunktmäßig Schwimmteiche baut.

Ausgeschachtet war schon, das Ganze hatte nur schwer über den Winter gelitten und mußte neu ausgeformt werden.

Da wir Fische halten wollen, kamen zusätzlich noch Skimmer, Oase Screenmatic und Bitron dazu. Das Teichvolumen beträgt über 100.000l. 

Für die ganzen Arbeiten haben wir nicht einmal die Hälfte von deinem Angebot bezahlt. An Kosten für Arbeitslohn sind netto 6.954,38 Euro angefallen. Bei den Preisen muß man natürlich das Nord-/Süd-Gefälle berücksichtigen. Aber das wird doch nicht gleich so viel ausmachen?

Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall noch ein Vergleichsangebot von einer anderen Firma einholen.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Annett (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

Hi,

mein Tip wäre ja ein Besuch der Naturagart-HP (einfach mal bis gaaaanz runter scrollen).
Anschließend kann man dann den aktuellen Katalog kommen lassen (kostenlos bzw. runter laden), schmöckern, dann evtl. die Bauanleitungen kaufen und weiter überlegen.
Bei so einer Summe, sind die Bauunterlagen ganz sicher kein rausgeworfenes Geld. "Richtig sparen"

Hier der Link zu den Bauunterlagen: http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/infos-ueber-teiche.html 

Wir haben den neuen Teich in Anlehnung an die NG-Prinzipien gebaut und sind bis jetzt zufrieden damit. 
Der weiter oben genannte Teich von Thias wurde mit NG gebaut. "Mit" bedeutet in dem Falle viel Eigenleistung durch Thias und das Baumateriel von NG.


----------



## Bärbel (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

...unser Badeteich samt Filterteich hat ca. 6.000 Euro gekostet, incl. holzverkleidetem Schwimmbereich, Terrasse und Pflanzen. Die Folie war das Teuerste. Und wir haben alles selbst gemacht, allerdings haben wir unseren Aushub selbst verbraucht und hatten keine Fahrtkosten (Nachbar mit großem Fuhrpark)
Viele Grüße
Bärbel


----------



## Trixer (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

Hi Süddeutscher,
unser Teich hat laut Aufstellung 6865,46€ gekostet. Meiner Meinung nach  steht und fällt es mit der Eigenleistung wer das Rundumsorglos-Paket möchte muss halt entsprechend tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Teichmeister hat einige beiendruckende Schwimmteiche gebaut die aber alle jenseits meiner finanziellen Möglichkeiten lagen. Bei dem Link auf mein Teich findet man unter dem Wort Aufstellung die Kosten der einzelnen Positionen

Gruß Trixer


----------



## günter-w (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

Hallo Süddeutscher, (Vorname ???? find ich persönlicher) für einen Schwimmteich in Eigenleistung kannst du ab 70€/m² Teichfläche rechnen da sind die Kosten für Aushub und Folie und Flies mit dabei, sowie das Substrat die Pumpe, Skimmer, Pflanzen und ein kleiner Bachlauf. Je nach dem was für ein optischer Anspruch du an die Unterwassergestaltung stellst (Graniteinfassung, Hollzumrandung usw.) kann das bis 150€/m² kommen. Dabei währe zum Beispiel auch eine Unterwasserbeleuchtung bzw. Teichbeleuchtung. Der Arbeitslohn schlägt erfahrungsgemäß bei den Firmen mit 2/3 zu Buche.


----------



## martin karstens (20. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

Hallo! Habe mal meine Kosten zusammengestellt. Schwimmteich 240m2 und 60m2 Filtergraben (nach N.G.) haben bei voller Eigenleistung (500Std) 10700€ gekostet. Die Baggerarbeiten mit 900€ sind enthalten. Der Aushub konnte im Umfeld verteilt werden.
Für die Terasse kommen nochmal 1000€ hinzu. Habe Juli bis Oktober 2008 gebaut. Bin bisher mit dem N.G.Prinzip zufrieden (Wasser ist glasklar!).
LG aus Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## karsten. (21. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

Hallo

zu den Kosten ist es wie oben schon gesagt

wer von der Idee bis zum ersten Kopfsprung alles in die Hände von
Handwerker legt 
hat zu seinem Teich 
u.a.
Gewinn und Risiko
Gemeinkosten
Lohnnebenkosten
Handelsspannen
und .............
möglicherweise das Dollarzeichen im Auge des Auftragnehmers
zu zahlen

http://www.heika-heizungsbau.de/images/Handwerker.gif

da kann schon mal der Gegenwert eines neuen Daimlers auflaufen
während für Selbermacher (evtl.mit Forenbackground) 
sich die Kosten auf die  

eines gut gebrauchten Ladas reduzieren  können

mfG

Beispiel


ps.

habt Ihr Euch mal diesen Teich angeschaut ?


----------



## Joachim (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

@Karsten
Hast Recht - das ist ein sehr schöner Schwimmteich.


----------



## renne40 (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*



Joachim schrieb:


> @Karsten
> Hast Recht - das ist ein sehr schöner Schwimmteich.



Hallo!!
Ist auch M E I N Schwimmteich, welchen ich in Eigenleistung errichtet habe.
Gesamtkosten inkl. Holzterrasse und Graniteinfassung:
 ca. Euro 10.000,-
MfG Rainer


----------



## jochen0504 (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

Hallo 

also mein Teich 25  x 11 m , 1,8 Tief.
aus GFK hat incl. Wege aus Granit, Bankirai Terasse, Bachlauf, Pflanzen 
alle Beleuchtungen (im Teich und auch ausserhalb), alle Filtermedien und Pumpen usw.
alles komplett (auch war noch 200 qm Rollrasen dabei) rund 40 000.- Euro gekostet.

Mit der Bauausführung war ich sehr zufrieden, sehr kompetente Leute, wenn der Teichbauer sich auch leicht in der Zeit der Bauausführung vertan hatte (3 Wochen wollte er brauchen und hat 5 Wochen gebraucht) 

Aber wie gesagt keine Eigenleistung. Und es war schon ein Teich aus Folie verhanden (die Grösse des Folienteiches war aber kleiner) sodas noch sehr viel Erdreich abgetragen werden musste.

Ein Bild habe ich mal hinzugefügt.

Mfg

Jochen


----------



## toyotamartin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ist ein Teich wirklich so teuer?*

Bei unserem Teich(120m2) waren die Anbote von Landschaftsgärtnern/Teichbauern bei 50000-75000.- €,hab dann bis auf die Folienverschweißung alles selbstgemacht,auch Aushub, kam auf etwa 7-8ooo.-€ ,Grüsse Martin


----------

